# Anywhere to store luggage for a couple of hours in Charlotte Amalie?



## Egret1986 (Apr 3, 2008)

We're taking a cruise throught the BVIs and will be on St. Thomas for a day and a night.  Since the shopping area closes at 5:00 pm, we'll have limited time to get to our hotel and back to the shopping area before closing.  The ferry from Tortola drops you off where the shopping is located and we'd love to spend a couple hours shopping before we head to the hotel.  Anyone know if there's somewhere to store a couple of suitcases in the downtown area?  I've tried to find lodging within walking distance to downtown and the ferry docks, but all the places I was interested in require more than a one-night stay.  Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## Gerie (Apr 5, 2008)

Egret,

There was once a hospitality center in downtown Charlotte Amalie, but it is no longer there. I don't know if there is another location to do so.  I've never had to store my luggage. 

Will you be taking a cab to the hotel after shopping?  I've heard that you can have a cab hold your luggage.  As scary as it sounds, many people do this.  Engage a taxi driver as soon as you get off the ferry.  Trust me, there will be no shortage of taxis around.  Tell him/her when you will need a ride to your resort and plan where you will meet.  The driver will hold your bags until that time.  I'm sure a tip up front will be appreciated.

I suggest you go to an all-USVI message board, like http://www.vinow.com/wwwtalk/list.php?4 and see what some of the folks there, many residents on St. Thomas, have to suggest.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Gerie!

To the OP, my thought was to suggest a 1day car rental - by the time u pay for a few cab rides around STT - a rental will look cheap


----------



## Seaside (Apr 5, 2008)

would it be possible to find out information at your hotel to see if they will store the luggage, most hotels have that option.....or perhaps your room would be ready early.......


----------



## Seaside (Apr 5, 2008)

I would not leave my luggage with a Taxi driver.....


----------



## Gerie (Apr 5, 2008)

Pat, that's an excellent suggestion.  

Seaside,I got the impression the OP was going to be hitting St. Thomas late in the afternoon and, if they went to the hotel first would not have time to return to downtown shopping.  The question was what to do with the luggage because they _didn't_ want to go to the hotel first.  

I would not leave my luggage with a taxi driver, either.  Not anywhere, that is, except down there.  I know many people who have done this with no problem.  The drivers always seem to be at the designated location at the designated time.  Of course, you would have to sure to use one of the licensed (official) cabs and not an independent. And of course carry anything valuable with you rather than leaving it in the cab.  

One more suggestion is to see if the ferry terminal will store your bags for a short time.  I think I've read that it is a possibility.

Of course the last suggestion is to pack very very light and carry your stuff.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Thanks all!*

My husband and I will be packing very light since we're going on a Tradewinds cruise for the prior week.  I think it would make me nervous to leave the luggage with a taxi.  I think I will check with either the ferry dock or the ferry service we utilize and see if they can offer any guidance.  

We're flying into St. Thomas and taking a ferry to Tortola directly for the cruise.  Does anyone recommend buying ferry tickets in advance of arrival to the trip?  Five weeks from today.  The excitement is beginning to build!

Thanks again, all!


----------



## escargot (Apr 5, 2008)

We fly into St Thomas and take the ferry to and from Tortola ( where we stay ).   As we depart,   we take the ferry from Tortola to St Thomas and the ferry dock has a "checked baggage" storage area.   They give you tags and hold your bags as a hotel would.  We then wander and shop till time to head to the airport and catch the flight home.

If I understand your schedule correctly,  this may be the right plan !  We've done it 5-6 times without a problem !


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 5, 2008)

Just wondering which hotel?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 5, 2008)

escargot said:


> We fly into St Thomas and take the ferry to and from Tortola ( where we stay ).   As we depart,   we take the ferry from Tortola to St Thomas and the ferry dock has a "checked baggage" storage area.   They give you tags and hold your bags as a hotel would.  We then wander and shop till time to head to the airport and catch the flight home.
> 
> If I understand your schedule correctly,  this may be the right plan !  We've done it 5-6 times without a problem !


This is great information to know - and it will definitely solve OPs problem.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Awesome!  Just what I wanted to hear!*

It sounds like we've got a plan!:whoopie:  Great info!  Thanks for sharing! 



escargot said:


> We fly into St Thomas and take the ferry to and from Tortola ( where we stay ).   As we depart,   we take the ferry from Tortola to St Thomas and the ferry dock has a "checked baggage" storage area.   They give you tags and hold your bags as a hotel would.  We then wander and shop till time to head to the airport and catch the flight home.
> 
> If I understand your schedule correctly,  this may be the right plan !  We've done it 5-6 times without a problem !


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Best Western Emerald Beach*



johnmfaeth said:


> Just wondering which hotel?



There were a couple of B&Bs we were hoping to be able to stay at that had great reviews on several sites, but unfortunately they are geared for longer stays and we couldn't get reservations for only one night.  This one worked because it's near Charlotte Amalie and the airport and with limited time seemed a good choice.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 6, 2008)

From where the Tortola Ferry land in downtown CA to the BW Emerald is about a ten minute taxi ride. That may be easier with no worries of when the luggage storage closes down. St. Thomas is not a large island.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Thanks, John!*

I appreciate the info!


----------



## Gerie (Apr 6, 2008)

Did you check out the Crystal Palace?  I know the owner there, and he always goes out of his way for his guests.  He might help you with your luggage, too.  Tell Ronnie I recommended it to you. http://www.crystalpalaceusvi.com/


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 7, 2008)

*I definitely considered it as an option*

Great reviews and sounds like Ronnie is very accommodating.  I figured that since he has a smaller place and I had gotten the "no" for one night only from the other places in the area that I had contacted, I'd probably run into the same.  You've encouraged me to give him a try.  All he can do is say, wait closer to the date and call me back.  Thanks, Geri!


----------

